# Water issues coming through foundation in my own house



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

Im an interior home improvement guy and I'm pretty much lost on waterproofing foundations.

I have a stream of water that comes inbetween the original foundation(1905) and extension foundation (1940)

I know I need to replumb the gutter pipes, but I need to waterproof this extension foundation. The original foundation is bone dry.

The foundation is made out of the old granite and mortar stone. What the hell do I put on the exterior to seal this sucker up?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Hydraulic cement might seal the crack between the two foundations. If your going to dig up the whole wall on the outside, then you have a lot of options.


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd opt for fixing those gutters first. Nothing worse then trying to work in a stream of water. 

For the crack I'd use an urethane crack injection material. This will be flexible and allow the two differing foundations to move independently without causing the crack to reappear.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.bdry.com/


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Larry, you're not far from me. If you'd like I can come up and take a look and see if we can come up with a solution. My daughter was born at St. Mary's and my wife grew-up in Falls Twp so I'm familiar with the area.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Master Mechanic said:


> Im an interior home improvement guy and I'm pretty much lost on waterproofing foundations.
> 
> I have a stream of water that comes inbetween the original foundation(1905) and extension foundation (1940)
> 
> ...


Is the water coming from the joint in the wall or from the joint were the slabs meet?

Definately do your gutters, make sure your grade is pitched away from the foundation.

As for the seal on the cold joint, I wouldnt do anything rigid like hydro cement unless you sawcut to get some depth for material in the joint. If it was me,I would dig down to the footing, then saw cut the joint. Clean the saw cut well, then use a high quality sealant approved for below grade and wet application like Sikaflex 2c NS. That way if there is any movement your joint will still be sealed and be 100% waterproof. If you want to overkill it, you could wait until the sealant is cured then tar the area.

If it comes up from the floor dont even try to seal it off completely..the water will find a way in. You can control this by installing a sump pit. It will allow you to seal the joint while directing the water to the pit. But I'm think you are saying it comes in from the wall joint.:thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

jb4211 said:


> Larry, you're not far from me. If you'd like I can come up and take a look and see if we can come up with a solution. My daughter was born at St. Mary's and my wife grew-up in Falls Twp so I'm familiar with the area.


I'll take you up on that offer I need some motivation to start digging, lol.

I'm a minute away north from the HD on 13 and woodhaven rd.

I'm going to dig up the north side of extension foundation and about 10 feet of the original foundation so I can water seal far enough away from where the 2 foundations meet. 

Since I'm digging up, yes, all options are on the table and I'm hoping to learn something new. 

You can't get better then learning something on your home! :clap:


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

stonecutter said:


> Is the water coming from the joint in the wall or from the joint were the slabs meet?
> 
> Definately do your gutters, make sure your grade is pitched away from the foundation.
> 
> ...


Yes, the leaks are coming 3 feet off the ground in the foundation wall. the actual floor is dry.

Now, a little story behind this "extension" foundation.

Before the extension was built in the 40's, the old well was 8 feet from the house, they decided to keep the well open and I guess keep it as sump pump in the new basement area. Its a pretty stupid thing to have, but I need it until I can totally dry up the basement.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Master Mechanic said:


> Yes, the leaks are coming 3 feet off the ground in the foundation wall. the actual floor is dry.
> 
> Now, a little story behind this "extension" foundation.
> 
> Before the extension was built in the 40's, the old well was 8 feet from the house, they decided to keep the well open and I guess keep it as sump pump in the new basement area. Its a pretty stupid thing to have, but I need it until I can totally dry up the basement.


Good luck with your water problems MM. I had issues with my house in CT...it's no fun but such a relief when you solve them!


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

stonecutter said:


> Good luck with your water problems MM. I had issues with my house in CT...it's no fun but such a relief when you solve them!


Thanks,

That's one water issue out of 3. I'll work on one at a time, lol.


----------



## markcooper (Jan 20, 2012)

hi there, 
you need to check out the exact source of water first of all. digging up the wall upto smoe extent can help if you want to use Hydraulic cement, some good sealant can also be used at exact leak point


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Post a picture where the water coming in, will gladly give you a nice fix, before you start digging :laughing:.


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

greg24k said:


> Post a picture where the water coming in, will gladly give you a nice fix, before you start digging :laughing:.


Thank god my fiancé is a surgeon, it balances everything out real well, lol. 
I should make her proofread my posts, maybe I'll have her proofread your posts as well :thumbup:


----------

